# Neu World Tarantulas



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

*Neu World Tarantulas*
We thought we would share some of our images.

_Xenesthis imannis_ female






_Xenesthis imannis_ female






_Aphonopelma bicoloratum_ female






_Acanthoscurria sp._ female






_Brachypelma klaasi_ female






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _ female






_Chromatopelma sp._ female






_Chromatopelma sp._ female






_Chromatopelma sp._ female






_Grammostola pulchra_ breedind pair






_Nhandu vulpinus_ breeding pair






_Lasiodorides striatus_ female






_Poecilotheria formosa_ female






_Pamphobeteus nigricolor_ juvenile female






_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus_ juvenile male






Many more to come, enjoy.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Mark,

Very interesting Chromatopelma you have there. I love the P. formosa too ;P 

Here is the picture of the same P. formosa above. She has such amazing purples on her.







Bob


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Very interesting Chromatopelma you have there. I love the P. formosa too ;P
> 
> ...


The _Chromatopelma sp_ came in the last shipment from Europe as a _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_. 

Curious as to how you got that image for your avitar. :?   

Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Arachnoheebs said:


> The _Chromatopelma sp_ came in the last shipment from Europe as a _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_.
> 
> Curious as to how you got that image for your avitar. :?
> 
> ...


Is this Chromatopelma a wild caught that is in great need of a molt? Or has she molted in your care yet?

I took this picture silly. I updated my text with the picture. Its the P. formosa I got from you. It's the same one i just pointed the light at a different angle so you could see even more purple on her carapace.

To get it as your avatar you have to resize the picture you want to use and upload it here
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/profile.php?do=editavatar 

Bob


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> Is this Chromatopelma a wild caught that is in great need of a molt? Or has she molted in your care yet?
> 
> I took this picture silly. I updated my text with the picture. Its the P. formosa I got from you. It's the same one i just pointed the light at a different angle so you could see even more purple on her carapace.
> 
> Bob


She isn't in need of a molt, her color is nothing like that of the _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ I keep. I received her in the beginning of the summer and has yet to molt in my care. It is a very good chance that she is wild caught, but I have no idea where or by whom if she is.

I was just joking around in regards to the avatar.  

Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Very interesting... be sure to post a picture when she molts!


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are a few more.

_Brachypelma auratum _ female






_Brachypelma boehmei _ female






Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

I need to post this one because she is leaving me for a new home in Austin, Texas.

_Avicularia sp bicegoi_ female






Peace-
Mark


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 13, 2007)

That formosa is one sexy beast.


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> That formosa is one sexy beast.


Thanks, she was one of ten that came out of Europe. All of which had really striking color. I only have the one left and she is a keeper. I'm currently waiting on a male to come to me on a breed loan and am looking forward to breeding her.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhhh the Avicularia sp bicegoi is beautiful! :drool: :drool: :drool: 

I'm not sure why I was thinking you sent the P. formosa you had in the picture above. I hope for them to be bred soon though


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> Ohhhh the Avicularia sp bicegoi is beautiful! :drool: :drool: :drool:


Bob,
I'm glad you think so, she is the one on the way to you.  
Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought so just wanted to :drool: :drool: :drool:  over it.


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are a few more.

_Pamphobeteus platyomma_ mature male






_Aphonopelma seemanni_ female






Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhh i like those... they are really good.


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

Now for a few breeding images.

_Pampbeteus sp II Ecuador_





_
Nhandu vulpinus_






Grammostola pulchra 






More to come.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

Mark, your pics are rediculously good!! MORE MORE!!


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

A few more breeding images.

_Pamphobeteus nigricolor_ 






_Brachypelma emilia_






_Brachypelma emilia_







More to come.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are a series of images of a _Grammostola aureostriata_ (chaco goldenknee) building, dropping and closing a egg case.

_Grammostola aureostriata_






_Grammostola aureostriata_






_Grammostola aureostriata_







Hope you're enjoying these.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## massmorels (Nov 13, 2007)

Your pics are rediculously good Mark! Good luck with everything..


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

nice! once again awesome photos!! :drool:


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 13, 2007)

great pics
Be sure ant take care of my L. striatus


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are a few females.

_Pampbeteus sp II Ecuador_ she is in the breeding images in a earlier post.






_Brachypelma klaasi_ female






_Acanthoscurria insubtilis_ female






More on the way.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are a couple females guarding their egg cases, these are from 2006.


_Avicularia sp bicegoi_






_Lasiodora parahybana_







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a series of images of _Phormictopus cancerides _creating a egg case in 2006.


_Phormictopus cancerides _













Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a series of images of _Phormictopus cancerides _laying her eggs in 2006.


_Phormictopus cancerides_



















Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a series of images of _Phormictopus cancerides_ closing the egg case in 2006. The entire process took two days to complete.


_Phormictopus cancerides_

























Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

A hobby standard, the _Brachypelma smithi_.

_
Brachypelma smithi _







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is something a little different, a _Brachypelma angustum_ male going through his post ultimate molt.


_Brachypelma angustum_

























Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

The _Brachypelma angustum_ male after his post ultimate molt. He survived a year and three months after his post ultimate molt and did end up losing both palps.


_Brachypelma angustum_





































Peace-
Mark


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh wow these are very interesting pictures. I haven't actually seen a picture of this before. I have heard of it happening though. Thanks for sharing these pictures!:worship:


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, I'm glad your enjoying them.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are what is currently _Homoemma sp. "blue"_.


_Homoemma sp. "blue"_ female













Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the _Pampbeteus sp II Ecuador_ mature male in the earlier post.


_Pampbeteus sp II Ecuador_ mature male







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice pictures Mark, keep um coming!


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 14, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Very nice pictures Mark, keep um coming!


Thanks Austin, I'm glad you like them. I have many more coming that I hope you will enjoy as well.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 15, 2007)

Arachnoheebs said:


> Here are what is currently _Homeomma sp. "blue"_.
> 
> 
> _Homeomma sp. "blue"_ female
> ...


hmmm Homeo and Huliette?


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 15, 2007)

Arachnoheebs said:


> *Neu World Tarantulas*
> We thought we would share some of our images.
> 
> 
> ...



Is that one mine? lol


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, that is the one I have on hold for you. You already know what a monster she is. LOL

Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a group of images from last nights breeding, yes more _Pamphobeteus nigricolor_. This male is on a bred loan from a member of the boards, he is a pistol.


_Pamphobeteus nigricolor_



















Peace-
Mark


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Mark,



Arachnoheebs said:


> Here are what is currently _Homeomma sp. "blue"_.


Just a note... it's _HomOeomma_  

Eric


----------



## oldworldspiders (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pics. Mark, you have some of the nicest stock I have see, besides my own that is. Why did it take you so long to make a picture thread? It seems to me that anyone that cares for these guys as much as you should have done this a long time ago.

Sean


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

Arachnoheebs said:


> Yep, that is the one I have on hold for you. You already know what a monster she is. LOL
> 
> Peace-
> Mark


yeah i cant wait to get my hands on her again lol she is a big sweetheart !


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 16, 2007)

oldworldspiders said:


> Nice pics. Mark, you have some of the nicest stock I have see, besides my own that is. Why did it take you so long to make a picture thread? It seems to me that anyone that cares for these guys as much as you should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> Sean


I finely had a little time on my hands, as you know I have a lot of stock images. I'm going through them a little at a time there will be more soon.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## massmorels (Nov 16, 2007)

Do it up raw dog..


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 17, 2007)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ female













Peace-
Mark


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

yep i still need a male GBB


----------



## Paradox51483 (Nov 17, 2007)

How do you get the color to come out so vibrantly in the photos? Every time I try with my camera it comes out washed with flash. Please give me some pointers for cleaner photos. Thanks,


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 18, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> yep i still need a male GBB


I have a GBB immature male. I'm hoping for him to hook out in spring.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 18, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> I have a GBB immature male. I'm hoping for him to hook out in spring.


send him on , just be sure to kiss him goodbye since the females tend to eat their mates ...glad im not a GBB lol


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 18, 2007)

Nah I know a few people that actually don't have trouble breeding them. So I hope to see him breed quite a few females. If he does hook out this spring he will go to one of my close friends here in Austin with 9+ females


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 18, 2007)

Just to add a little variety, some scorpions.


_Babycurus jacksoni _ male






_Babycurus jacksoni _ female






_Babycurus jacksoni _ female







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 18, 2007)

_Hadrurus arizonensis_







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Rydog (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Pics Man:clap: 

I think the last pic is actually _Hadrurus arizonensis_ instead of _spadix_ arizonensis have the tan triangle where as spadix are all black on the top. Again Great Pics;P :clap:


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 18, 2007)

very awesome pictures. you don't let me down when i come in this thread :clap:


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, here are a few more.

_Heterometrus spinifer_ male






_Heterometrus spinifer_ female







Peace-
Mark


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 18, 2007)

_Pandinus cavimanus_






Peace-
Mark


----------



## Latrotoxin (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice pics man! Cant wait to get slings outta your E. uataman female! Those little guys make for great photos. Hopefully my boy will get his job done, lol! Take it easy Mark!


----------

